# Worldwide Communion Sunday



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2008)

I am wondering a couple of things about the day sometimes designated "Worldwide Communion Sunday" (otherwise known as October 5, the first Lord's Day of that month). I am wondering, first, how many of you belong to churches or denominations that recognize the day as such, and secondly, if anyone has any misgivings about celebrating the day as WCS.

We will have the Lord's Supper that day at our church, but not because I specifically recognize WCS (we have the LS every other month, on the first Lord's Day, and they just happen to coincide). The ARP as a denomination recognizes it (at least in a general way). I am concerned, though, that there are other denominations that recognize WCS that I do not wish to communicate to my congregation that we are in close fellowship with. That is, they are some denominations that have strayed so far from the path of orthodoxy that I am not comfortable proclaiming a "communion" with them.

Does that make sense, or am I being too TR? Any comments or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

Why does it look to me that the ARP seems to feel the need to "fit in"? The recognition of WCS is just one thing that I have noticed. Or am I off base?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not sure. You may be right (and probably are!), but it might be best not to speculate. It's more of a "let's get along with everyone", though there's probably not much difference.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 27, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Never heard of it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Really? Wow. I guess that's a good thing.

It seems the event is sponsored by the National Council of Churches.

Click here for a list of the member churches in the NCC.

This is very troubling.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Really? Wow. I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> It seems the event is sponsored by the National Council of Churches.
> 
> ...



They go from churches in error, to apostate, to flat out crazy heretical.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 27, 2008)

Our church will have the Sacrament on the first Sunday of October, but we do not recognize "Worldwide Communion Sunday" or the National Council of Churches.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

*If its mainline, ditch it!*

It started here in Pittsburgh. After WWII it really took off in the mainlines. because of the old 'Ecumenical Movement' sought to merge all Protestant denominations in the nation, then the thinking went that this was a good idea.

In most mainlines today, World Communion Sunday is celebrated almost everywhere. It becomes variously a celebration of world churches, a recognition of the worldwide Body of Christ and such. Needless to say, for liberals, it has now become a way to condemn capitalism, globalization, 'American power'...you know the drill....

I say, ditch it. After all, isn't every Lord's Day a communion Sunday for the Church anyway?


----------



## Ivan (Sep 28, 2008)

We have the LORD's Supper the first Sunday of every month (a little different from most SBC churches). However, it will not be celebrated in conjunction with WCS, which I vaguely remember hearding something about in the past.


----------

